
Alternatives to Upwork - lexda15
Hi there! I am currently building a database of altermatives of Upwork.<p>I just started collecting on my website with reviewing different websites for writers, editors, proofreaders, coding development, designers, VA, video editors, accounters. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;periodix.net&#x2F;job-catalog&#x2F; There are reviewing chances of getting projects and competition and chances to get long time projects.<p>​<p>What do you think about the idea?<p>I would love to hear what websites you are using for remote projects? :)
======
auganov
I like the idea. Maybe I'm biased because I was only on the other side of the
deal, but I feel like you'd have a better chance of getting business going
after the job givers. We're usually more willing to spend money. The biggest
fear when contracting out a job is you'll waste money for nothing.

And btw., not important but it 404s without a trailing slash.

------
ClassyComedy
I've used upwork as well as fiverr. I liked Upwork more because of all the
small and useful additional details like milestones, see reviews of the
freelancers, set dates and more, I liked the UI of the website

------
n3rio
guru.com, workana, and that's it

